

Introduction to Map Projection - fjk
http://www.colorado.edu/geography/gcraft/notes/mapproj/mapproj.html

======
jlmendezbonini
I came across this projection a couple of years ago and completely changed the
way that I look at maps:

<http://flowingdata.com/2010/10/18/true-size-of-africa/>

------
gavinpc
Obligatory XKCD reference

<http://xkcd.com/977/>

~~~
hkmurakami
_> Dymaxion: ... "you type in Dvorak"_

Agh, I've been hit! Man down, man down!

------
Jemm
A Guide to Coordinate Systems in Great Britain is a wonderful resource as well

[http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/gps/docs/A_Guide_t...](http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/gps/docs/A_Guide_to_Coordinate_Systems_in_Great_Britain.pdf)

~~~
Stratoscope
That is the best-written article I've ever seen on this topic. Thank you for
posting it!

------
bhickey
Along these lines, I'd recommend the book Flattening the Earth by John P.
Snyder.

